# National Homebrew Day



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, Who's gonna brew this day and where. I plan on doing 10-30 gallons of AG that day. It all depends on weather and time here in NJ behind a brew pub(Iron Hill, Maple Shade).


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Tell us more about the event. When is it?


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

Its the first Saturday each year. So, thats May 1st this year. This is when it became LEGAL to make beerby Jimmy Carter


----------



## vcasey (Apr 18, 2010)

Hubby is brewing here at the house but has not decided what his making.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

I may do an APA if my Barley Crusher gets here in time. Ill be ordering it tomorrow night. It should make it as its in stock at the place Im ordering it as most places dont carry them but ship out from the manufacturer.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 19, 2010)

I am working again as usual.




Never fails, I always seem to have to work on these event days. So I guess I will brew today!


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Just got done brewing here, Brewed up an APA and finally used my new set up and it did good. Missed my OG by just a little but that was expected due to the new set up. I got 76% brewing efficiency per Beer Smith if I did it right as its also my first time using that and I like it a lot. A few more brews and I hope Ill have my new system nailed down.


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2010)

Just put all the brewing equipment away. I did a 20 gallon batch of a German Ale and a 10 gallon batch of a Heff-Weitzen.


----------



## gaudet (May 1, 2010)

Not brewing today, but will be drinking later...... 

Went to the park on a rather bleak and dreary day and loaded up almost 3 more gallons of blackberry and another gallon of mulberry


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Gaudet, you didnt go to Brewstocks party or is that not this weekend? Tom, you da man!


----------



## gaudet (May 1, 2010)

Went out to Brewstock earlier. Picked up a couple new toys. Built me a faucet tap for my corny kegs with a taprite faucet i just needed a few pieces. Also picked up a large funnel with filter since I didn't have one.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Is that faucet tap a tap handle connected right to your keg? If so I dont think your going to like that at all as its nearly impossible to pour anything but foam unless you turn the tank almost off.


----------



## gaudet (May 1, 2010)

Yes it is, I have one connected to the keg of Apfelwein and am using it to serve a glass or two from it now and again and the serving pressure is set at 10 psi. Haven't had issues with foam, but then again I haven't tried it with beer yet either. I will take your advice to heart cause you have never steered me wrong. I only needed the spanner nut and adapter as I already had the pin lock connector and the tap rite faucet. So at worst I'm out $10.........


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Beer is a much different animal as far as foaming so before you spend anymore money switch it over and try it on the beer so you know.


----------

